# No volume control



## DTHeim (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a Sherwood RD 4500 receiver and connecting to a Sansui TV. My only option with the inputs and outputs between the two, was to use a digital coaxial audio cable between the two to get audio to the surround sound system. For some reason I do not have any volume control. I have tried the Sherwood remote. I have a Logitech Harmony that was programmed to the components, that won't adjust the volume either. What's up?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread moved from Comments & Announcements


----------

